

Show HN: Industrial Control Systems on the Internet - achillean
https://icsmap.shodan.io

======
CptMauli
Maybe this is a good time to show off our little IEC 60870-5-104 Explorer:
[http://ibh-systems.com/iec60870/](http://ibh-systems.com/iec60870/)

There are only a few free 104 clients avaiable, but most of them are terrible
(and even pretty buggy), especially if you just want to have a quick overview.

The good ones are expensive (around 1500 bucks) so its not something you would
buy on a whim.

Tell us what you think, and if you need any features we are happy to get
feedback from you.

By the way, we also develop a EPL licensed IEC 60870-5-104 java
implementation. At the moment we are looking to crowdfund the development of a
cleanroom OPC UA implementation:
[https://wiki.eclipse.org/EclipseSCADA/Plan/IEC_62541](https://wiki.eclipse.org/EclipseSCADA/Plan/IEC_62541)

